# Pm-45   How Do You Access Y Axis Backlash Adjustment?



## bartives (Sep 1, 2015)

Looking for some assistance on adjusting backlash for the Y axis on my PM45 Mill.  I had about 10 thousands backlash on my both my X and Y axises.  I easily found the set screw for the X axis brass lead screw mount, it was about ready to fall out.  Adjusted it a little and now have about 3 thousands backlash, which is fine for me.  However trying to get to the Y axis adjustment screw is a problem as I cannot get an allen wrench into the screw to tighten the screw.  Is there a special tool, a secret method, do I have to lift it up with my shop crane, remove the table, or what?  Don't want to make this too hard if there is a simple way to accomplish this adjustment?  Thanks for any and all suggestions.


----------



## sanddan (Sep 1, 2015)

I saw a write up where OP cut an access hole in the top of the stand so he could get to the adjustment without moving the mill.


----------



## bartives (Sep 1, 2015)

Sanddan,  searched this site for information, also searching on OP, but no success in locating any write up regarding gaining access to the Y axis Lead Screw backlash adjustment screw. Can you provide any more information on OP or the write up?  Thanks


----------



## sanddan (Sep 1, 2015)

Sorry, I don't remember where I saw that thread. I just remember that I saw it after mounting my mill on the stand. I would have cut the hole in the stand's top if I had seen it soon enough. I think it was just a square hole that would be centered under carriage.


----------



## bartives (Sep 2, 2015)

Sanddan, found a site that described just what you said, for a RF31 mill, measure the distance from mounting holes to Y axis brass screw adjustment set screw prior to mounting mill on stand and cut hole in top of stand for access from bottom.   Hole needs to be large enough to access with allen wrench and turn screw, also file off burrs and edges of sheet metal so you don't slice your hand up when adjusting.   Then mount mill on stand.  No pictures and no indication if this is an issue with flood coolant, though.  May have to strap my mill up and move it off the stand and cut this access hole as I did not do this prior to mounting my mill.  I will search some more, anyone else have an alternate method?


----------

